# Brooklyn Tweed Ride



## Junkhunter (Oct 27, 2016)

There will be a Tweed Ride in Brooklyn this coming Sunday, 10/30/16. After meeting for the traditional group portrait under Grand Army Arch at 12:30, we'll set off at 1:00 along the Prospect Park loop (the fun downhill half), jog across the Parade Grounds, cruise through the leafy Victorian idyll of Ditmas Park, and then cross over to America's first bike path along tree-lined Ocean Parkway (designed in the 1860s by Olmsted and Vaux) for the final stretch to the Coney Island Boardwalk and Ruby's Bar & Grill.

Googlemaps reckons this is about a 55 minute ride, which is accurate give or take. (Exact route: http://bit.ly/TweedRoute2016) Don't be intimidated by the distance! This is an extremly flat, safe, and easy route. I recced the whole thing yesterday and found no significant obstacles beyond some old Russian men (who you should be very careful to avoid as hitting one will TOTAL your bike). 

For those who'd rather not ride back after a beer at Ruby's and a dog from Nathan's, the F train will take you straight up to our final destination at Hamilton's in Kensington (Ft. Hamilton Pkwy stop. Might actually be a good idea to park around here in the morning and ride up to Grand Army: http://www.hamiltonsbrooklyn.com/). Riders will probably be arriving there around 4:00. This is the same cozy neighborhood pub with good eats where we convened after last year's ride. (Greenwood Park is just a bit too far this year). Anyone who parked around Grand Army Plaza will just be a short ride away through the park (the unfun, uphill part). 

If the weather gods don't smile on us, we'll default to a loop or two around and through Prospect Park, but this should be a real Brooklyn adventure, so let's for gun for sun and tweedy temps!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 27, 2016)

We have a tweed ride too. We actually had a seersucker ride as well for a few years.


----------

